# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box  Miracle Falcon Motorola v2.0 (Thunder Edition)Released [10/07/2018]

## mohamed73

**   ** **  * * *Miracle Falcon Box  Next Generation Repair Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Miracle Falcon Motorola v2.0 (Thunder Edition) *    *[+] Can Available on Miracle key & Thunder Need Activation  Updated Features   [+] Motorola Boot Repair Blank-Flash*
    You will need to Select Blank-Flash Boot Repair Files from Stock Firmware Package [+] Motorola MSM8960 Boot Repair [+] Fixed Motorola Zip/Xml Flashing
    Direct Select Zip without Unpacking it [+] Improved Script Generation [+] Improved Motorola Mtk Frp Removal in Flash Mode   # Motorola Qualcomm Devices
    -Read Device Info 
    -Normal Mode
    -Ap Fastboot Mode
    -Diag Mode  # Simlocks
    -Direct Unlock Most Moto Qcom Devices
    -Direct Unlock Most Moto Sprint Devices without root
    -Reset Security   # Imei Repair 2 Methods
    -Moto Method 
    -Generic Qcom Method
    -Write Meid (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
    -Write Esn (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
    -Write Spc (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
    -Reset Spc (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
    -Meid to Esn Converter  # Read QCN/EFS
    -Write Qcn
    -Read Efs
    -Restore Efs
    -Reset Efs  # Moto Mtk Android Devices
    -IMEI Repair
    -Direct Unlock   # Misc Tab
    -Enable adb
    -2 Different Methods
    -Factory Mode or Fastboot Mode
    -2017 Latest Patch Motorola Enable Adb  # Frp Reset 
    -3 Different Methods (Old Security/New Security/Fastboot Method)  # Misc Features
    -Enable Diag (Need Root)
    -Factory Reset 
    -Normal Mode
    -Fastmode Mode  # Reset Screen locks 
    -Normal Mode / Custom Recovery Mode  # One Click Reboot tool
    -Reboot to Factory Mode from Fastboot Mode
    -Fix Factory Mode  # Bootloader Tool
    -Get Unlock Data
    -Relock
    -Unlock  # Moto Flasher
    -Factory Flasher
    -Ability to Direct  Flash Factory Firmwares
    -Zip or Firmware xml Files
    -Ability to Select Partitions 
    -Md5 Checksum 
    -Check and Compare Directly All Files in Flash Package
    -Ability to Generate Flashing Script* Worlds first
    -Firmware zip or xml to bat
    -Manual Flasher with Erase and boot options
    -Sideload and Recovery mode flasher  # Motorola MTK One Click Frp Remove
    -No Need Root
    -No Need Enable Adb  # Added Motorola Mtk Flashing
    -Direct Flash Scatter File
    -Format/Upgrade*     
Follow us on Facebook الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Br [SV] Miracle Team*  **                        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **  **  **        * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **

----------


## mohamed73

_Miracle Falcon Box Shell [ Thunder Edition ]   NEWS 
[+] Miracle Thunder Support For All Modules (Activation Required)                    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_MIRACLE FALCON NOW AVAILABLE ON   MIRACLE KEY & MIRACLE THUNDER
USERS          Miracle Falcon Activation Available for Miracle Key   # No Need Login Auto Login # All Free Packs Available # No Need buy Other Dongle or Card  This is Summer Offer any time will Stop._

----------

